# Deer carcass



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

So I totally scored off of craigslist and got a doe carcass freshly killed from this weekend. The guy took the meat he wanted and gave us what was left. When I was cutting it up I noticed a ginormous hole in the chest area and it was all torn up and looked diff than the rest of the meat. Was this where it was shot? I didn't think it was gun season yet, so I don't know. Is ok for my dogs to eat that? Or should I cut that out. I washed it pretty well and it's all in the deep freezer right now. I forget, how long should I freeze it? Also, are there parts I shouldn't feed? Like I cut up the spine for RMBs but I noticed the spinal cord still inside. Is that okay? Sorry for all the questions but I'm completely new to deer carcass, lol. Any help would be great.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Steph said:


> So I totally scored off of craigslist and got a doe carcass freshly killed from this weekend. The guy took the meat he wanted and gave us what was left. When I was cutting it up I noticed a ginormous hole in the chest area and it was all torn up and looked diff than the rest of the meat. Was this where it was shot? I didn't think it was gun season yet, so I don't know. Is ok for my dogs to eat that? Or should I cut that out. I washed it pretty well and it's all in the deep freezer right now. I forget, how long should I freeze it? Also, are there parts I shouldn't feed? Like I cut up the spine for RMBs but I noticed the spinal cord still inside. Is that okay? Sorry for all the questions but I'm completely new to deer carcass, lol. Any help would be great.


i don't know anything about this, but when i'm not sure of the source, i freeze things.....

is it possible the ginormous hole is just some sloppy knife work?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Pretty sure it ws the kill shot, was it black and bruised looking? Our deer season opened here Oct 15th.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If it is all bruised up, it's probably a gunshot. Most hunters will try to go for the lungs as the biggest target to kill a deer quickly.


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

That's the hole from the bullet, yes. It's safe to eat, I'd check the meat on the opposite side and see if it has any bruising or another hole, indicating the bullet exited the carcass. If there's no exit hole, check that side for the bullet, a small piece of lead in a generally round shape. If you don't find it, that's fine, it was likely in the organs and removed already. There, all set to eat!


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

The hole is more than likely from the "arrow". It is not gun season but *Archery Season*. If that deer was gun shot, you recieved a poached deer and need to call your local game commission.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

BGBY said:


> The hole is more than likely from the "arrow". It is not gun season but *Archery Season*. If that deer was gun shot, you recieved a poached deer and need to call your local game commission.


I was just about to say that. Yes its bow season right now and a broadhead will do lots of damage to the area where it enters. If the arrow was still there, the hunter took it out once he got to the deer. Otherwise it could have gone all the way through.


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

Depends on where you are at, we're in our second rifle season of three already in NV.


----------



## pdemas (Jul 10, 2011)

I also got a great thing going with a local butcher with deer carcass's. I get all the whole ribs and all the other scrap meat and bones. My question is it ok to feed the deer soley or will i need to add a fat source? The dogs seem to be doing great on it, but the weather is turning cold and most of my dogs live outdoors.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what kind of dogs do you have....?

i've got venison heart and venison scrap and it seems pretty lean. i would add fat.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

grissom_mom said:


> Depends on where you are at, we're in our second rifle season of three already in NV.


Lucky! We have just started bow season in October, then gun season through January. After that, DONE. Dang it.


----------

